# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Nuk me pelqen sjellja e nje SOP-i?

## Albo

Ne rradhe te pare me lejoni tu bej te qarte se per founderin e kanalit nuk ka dallim midis nje SOP-je dhe nje AOP-je. Te dy keta persona ndihmojne ne mbarevajtjen e kanalit dhe te gjithe ne u jemi mirenjohes. Mirepo qellon shpesh qe dallimet SOP-AOP behen te tilla qe lindin edhe kryenecesi e abuzime nga ana e SOP-ve qe kane autoritet mbi AOp-te.

Nese ju vereni sjellje egoiste ose percmuese nga SOP te vecante ne kanal karshi jush apo operatoreve te vecante, founderi i kanalit do tu ishte mirenjohes nese ju do ti raportonit keto sjellje tek ai. Nese vereni sjellje te perseritura te pahijshme te nje SOP-i ne kanal, nisni nje email ne adresen webmaster@albasoul.com ku raportoni SOP-in problematik.

Founderi njihet me keto ankesa dhe merr masa nese ankesat jane vertet shqetesuese. Qellimi dhe deshira jone eshte qe te krijojme nje ambient sa me te kendshem jo vetem per vizitoret, por edhe brenda stafit te kanalit.

----------

*Neteorm* (20-08-2017),R3nato (31-10-2013)

----------

